# A couple bottles looking for more Info about them



## Fuzzybacon (Apr 30, 2019)

I have a couple bottles I would love to know more I have never seen them before and cant find any thing about them


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 30, 2019)

The Joyner's and Missoula Drug Company are a couple of really nice Western meds!  Label-only bottles can be tough to find information on as a lot of the time they're extremely rare or unique.  After all, not a lot of those are likely to survive.  The third labeled bottle I can't tell you anything about because the picture is too out of focus to read.  I can see that it's from New York City though, so not as collectible as the other two.  The Bitters bottle is a modern reproduction.  Not sure what the amber one is, might be a modern reproduction as well or might be a 20th century Johnnie Walker scotch bottle or something similar.


----------



## saratogadriver (May 1, 2019)

The screw cap appears to be some sort of bug dope, ala Off.   Early 20th century as an early screw top.  Maybe 1905-1920s?   Not much value in most bottles from that period, not yet anyway...

Jim G


----------

